

Show HN: Newtiny - Forget Bookmarking and Record your whole Web History - kuldeep_kap

Few days ago I got frustrated by inability to search a web page which I had visited few months ago. Bookmarking services are great, but it always happens that we forget to bookmark something or don't find something important at the moment only to realize after few days that we should've.
Even browsers' web history can go back only few weeks or months and if our system crashes or we switch to some other, it's all gone.<p>So, I thought why not record my whole web history, put it up in the cloud and make it easily searchable from anywhere.<p>http://newtiny.com<p>Note: Yesterday, I had put up the link on HN and few of the users raised the concerns regarding lack of a 'Privacy Policy'. Now, I've added that. I thank you everyone for a great response to the service.<p>'Newtiny keeps all your data private and accessible only to you'<p>I also added ability to delete all your information and account from Newtiny. You can leave anytime if you feel it's not for you.
======
kuldeep_kap
Clickable - <http://newtiny.com>

